# Bundesrat beschließt im „Blindflug“ das Ende der Biodiversität in Deutschlands Flüssen



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Juli 2022)

Nicht das Einzige, was mich stinksauer macht!


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> "Nachhaltigkeitskriterien für Wasserkraftwerke" vor,


Soweit ich weiß haben auch Wissenschaftler des IGB längst einen Krtierienkatalog und ein Bewertungssystem für Wasserkraftanlagen hinsichtlich der ökologischen Einstufung entwickelt.

Die negativen Auswirkungen der Wasserkraftwerke sind je nach Standort, Ausbau,  Technik etc.  unterschiedlich hoch.

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, sollen aber jetzt alle Wasserkraftanlagen die maximale Förderung erhalten, völlig unabhängig vom Nutzen/Schaden-Profil.

Da waren die Hoffungen auf die neue Regierung und die Reaktion des DAFV auf den Entwurf des Osterpakets leider etwas verfrüht.


----------

